
Light L16 Camera, the world's first multi-aperture camera - zhuxuefeng1994
https://light.co/camera
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10350809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10350809).

------
ScottBurson
Also on the front page right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10350809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10350809)

------
unicornporn
My first thoughts as a working professional for 10 years.

Forget a raw file format (that you will be able to use in LR/PS) and the
flexibility and editing headroom it gives you. Perhaps there will be some
specialist proprietary software like for the Lytro. Considering this I really
hope, as The Verge article says, "the output isn't as punchy". The lack of a
raw file format will also mean that you can forget DCP camera profiles to
normalize the output with my other cameras.

What we know nothing about: what will AF be like? What will the dynamic range
be like (considering they're stitching, not stacking, smartphone sensors)?
Noise will probably be OK as you can downsample. But Sony is and Canon has
42/49 MP FF cameras out that doesn't need downsampling to look good.

Focal length range is a bit strange. 35mm equiv is a bit on the long side to
be an all-round solution. 24-70 would have been OK for me, but I realize
that's personal.

Portability looks tempting though!

